# Port Clinton rental/charters?



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all,
First trip to Port Clinton, OH, and wondering if any good recommendations for sailing charter or rentals in the area? Not sure if comfortable bareboating in unfamiliar area yet, but any nice bays for a daysailer?

thanks


----------

